# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Unterricht Surfschule ?

## windstehtjut

Hey,
ich wollte an d Ostsee Surfen lernen u danach weiter ausleihen, ist dann gnstiger.

Lohnt sich dann noch Unterricht ?

Merci !

----------


## seegraser

Aufbaukurse sind mit gutem Trainer traumhaft, nur
- der Wind muss genau passen, Richtung und Strke
- die Zeit ist stets kurz, also immer vorbereiten, Fragen aufschreiben

man kann natrlich auch eigenstndig lernen oder viel lesen wie http://www.educatium.de/windsurfen/  oder im Buchladen  :Smile: , dadurch erspart man sich auch viel Zeit beim Windsurfen lernen mit schlechtem Surfstil, gell ?

----------


## KIV

Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch zu der Entscheidung!
Windsurfen ist definitiv der groartigste Sport der Welt, fr mich mit absolut gar nichts zu vergleichen.
Aber Du wirst es herausfinden, dass man es nicht „in einem Kurs lernt“ und dann als fertiger Windsurfer weitermacht.
Ich surfe seit ber 25 Jahren und lerne immer noch dazu. Zwischendurch gibt es immer mal wieder Lernschritte, die mit professioneller Begleitung deutlich schneller zu bewltigen sind.
Nach Deinem Kurs solltest Du das dort erlernte erstmal weiter festigen, so dass es in den unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen gleich gut funktioniert.
Wenn das gut klappt, sind durchaus ein paar Stunden Coaching eine gute Investition. Oder Du hast Surfbuddies, die nicht nur gut fahren, sondern auch erklren knnen...  :Wink: 
Und besorg Dir das Tricktionary als Buch und App, kann ich sehr empfehlen.

----------


## soulsurfer42

Beim Winsurfen wirst Du auf viele Ablufe stoen, bei denen Du Dir eine "natrliche" Reaktion abtrainieren musst - Intuition allein wird Dich daher auch als guter Sportler nicht auf's Brett bringen. Gleichzeitig hat Windsurfen eine relativ flache Lernkurve. Will sagen: gerade bis zur ersten Gleitfahrt braucht es eine Weile (ab da wird's wesentlich entspannter, gleichzeitig aber auch extrasupercremig).

Deshalb: tu Dir was Gutes und buch einen Kurs - und erstmal nur einen. Wichtig ist, dass Du nach den Stunden noch selbst durch die Gegend fhrst, damit sich das Gelernte setzen kann. Nur so bringt das was: Dein Kopf braucht Zeit, das Gelernte zu verarbeiten. Wenn Du zwischen den Stunden nicht surfst, machst Du weniger Fortschritte und vergeudest wertvolle Kurszeit.

Und deshalb ist es auch sinnvoll, das danach genau so zu machen, wie Du's geplant hast: Nach dem Kurs mietest Du Zeugs und feilst eine Weile selbst weiter. Und wenn Du an bestimmten Stellen - Leichtwindhalse, Trapezfahren - nicht so recht weiter kommst, nimmst Du Dir Einzelstunden, in denen Dein Ansatz analysiert und korrigiert wird und Du Tipps zum Weiterben bekommst.

Schlielich: Wenn Du Dich von Deiner Freundin trennen oder Deine Kumpels loswerden mchtest, lass Dir von ihnen das Surfen beibringen - klappt zu 99%. 

Hat man mir in der VDWS-Surflehrer-Ausbildung beigebracht. Schwer weise, die Jungs vom VDWS. Stimmt nmlich...

In jedem Fall: Tollster Sport der Welt, gib's Dir derbe! Es lohnt!

----------


## KIV

> Um das Surfen zu lernen oder zu verbessern ist ein bisschen Unterricht sicherlich hilfreich. Fr Dnemark kann ich zwei Camps empfehlen: das Emcee Wavecamp in Thisted; und das Cold Hawaii Surfcamp in Klitmoller. Beide kannst du im Internet finden. Habe von Freunden positive Rckmeldungen erhalten



Du hast das Thema verfehlt, denke ich. Windsurf(!)-Anfnger gehren in DK nicht nach Klitte, sondern an den Ringkbing Fjord  :Wink:

----------


## abinswasser

es gibt noch die Mglichkeit des Filmens und Prsentierens in den Foren, wo alle darauf warten, Deine Ausfhrungen zu kritisieren. Das hat schon vielen geholfen !

----------

